# President Hillary Clintons Choice: Bill or Barack



## Flanders (Jun 1, 2014)

*Eileen F. Toplanskys fantastic article covers a topic that is of vast importance to every American who is paying attention to Barack Taqiyyas true agenda. Unfortunately, USMB does not allow posting complete articles. The excerpts Ive selected are so penetrating they should be enough to whet the appetite of interested readers. Let me begin with one that deserves special mention:*



> Obama is doing what Obama said he would do. He is transforming this country into the mold he wants  a weakened America, a demoralized American people, and a vast playground that he can ultimately demolish should he become head of the United Nations.



*I have to admit that I never thought Taqiyya the Liar was in the running for the top UN job. I knew the Clintons had their eye on the Secretary Generals job for a long time. The Clinton dream has long been President Hillary Clinton and Secretary General Bill Clinton saving the world together. Barack Taqiyya and the Clintons after the same job triggers a monumental struggle in the dark corners of the New World Order; a struggle the public will never hear about until it is too late.  

First the Clintons

Bill Clinton spends more time in the publics eye than Lucille Ball in reruns.  Bill Clinton  will not go away like a good little former president should because he wants to be secretary-general so much he cannot letup for a second. While his wife was campaigning for the presidency in 2008 he was campaigning for the job of secretary-general. 

In one appearance on Meet The Press Bill Clinton laid out the standard political pap; everything from fictional global warming to fictional Jack Bauer being mean to a terrorist.  One of Clintons responses is still worth noting:*



> MR. RUSSERT: What would your role be? What would you be called? Youre not first lady. Would you be first man? How does that work?
> 
> MR. CLINTON: I have no idea. You know the Scots say I should be first laddy. But I dont know. Im more interested in what Id be called upon to do. And its been illegal for 40 years, since Robert Kennedy served as attorney general, and then the Democratic Congress with President Johnson in office made it illegal for the members of families of the president to be in the Cabinet. I actually agree with that. I think it would be a mistake for Hillary to give me a line policy-making job. I think I should be available to help her with specific foreign problems, that she said, and maybe to help to promote the domestic agenda, go around the country and help promote it. I think that it would probably be good for America if I could continue to do this, the Global Initiative, and all my foundation work around the world. I think that helps America. I think the Gates Foundation work. I think all these religious groups. I think all of us that work around the world, I think we help America. But I will do whatever I am asked to do. I dont care what Im called, I dont care where my office is. I just want to do whatever helps her most. I think thats whatthats what you do if youve been president and you get a president. Is the fact that, you know, wereour situations unique. It doesnt change that. I think Ill let any president, but particularly to her, I just want her towhatever she wants me to do Ill do.


 
*The entire response to Russerts question is about him becoming secretary-general.  Let me clarify my interpretation: *



> And its been illegal for 40 years, since Robert Kennedy served as attorney general, and then the Democratic Congress with President Johnson in office made it illegal for the members of families of the president to be in the Cabinet.



*Clinton stated the obvious.  He could not hold a cabinet post.  The same will apply in 2017**. If memory serves, I believe that then-Senator Clinton also issued the same disclaimer. Now, that the world knows he cannot be secretary of state all he has to do is avoid mentioning the UN.  

This next one slips in the International community without mentioning it by name:*



> I think I should be available to help her with specific foreign problems, that she said, and maybe to help to promote the domestic agenda, go around the country and help promote it.



*The biggest foreign problem that Democrats face is that most Americans despise the United Nations. The plan has always been for Bill Clinton to give the UN legitimacy. Had Hillary won in 2008, Bill might have toured the country talking about his wifes domestic agenda.  Such a tour would have been about him winning the trust of the American people. The idea was to have Americans first trust him, then trust the UN after he became secretary-general.   

No foreign secretary-general will ever fool the American people into believing that the UN is a good deal for Americans.  Only an American of stature can do that.  Colin Powell and Bill Clinton were the only two who might have pulled it off  with a lot of help from the media.  Obviously, Powell would have run a distant second to President Hillary Clintons husband. Todays question: What are Barack Taqiyyas chances against President Hillary Clintons husband? I would not be too quick to answer Bill. President Hillary Clinton may very well choose Taqiyya. After all, what has Bill done for her lately; whereas, she owes Taqiyya. In addition, there is not a whit of difference between them politically, and the UN job might very well be the price of his support in 2016.     

This next one was pure political opinion phrased in International community rhetoric:* 



> I think that it would probably be good for America if I could continue to do this, the Global Initiative, and all my foundation work around the world. I think that helps America. I think the Gates Foundation work. I think all these religious groups. I think all of us that work around the world, I think we help America.



*The fact is: They help create a false need for global government more than they help America.  

This next one is classic doublespeak:*



> But I will do whatever I am asked to do. I dont care what Im called, I dont care where my office is.


 
*What was Bill going to do? say NO when she asked him to take the top UN  job. 

And finally:*



> I just want to do whatever helps her most.



*I am not sure if he meant help her or help the UN.  Either way, installing him as secretary-general was the goal.  

Here is the link for the transcript of the entire interview:*



> MTP transcript for Sept. 30, 2007 - Meet the Press | NBC News



*I posted many messages saying that Bill Clinton has been after the secretary-generals job.  It has been my contention since 2000 that the Clintons went after the Senate seat in New York because the UN is headquartered there.  At one point in the 2008 campaign season Bill Clinton admitted in an interview that he would like the UN job.  He let the cat out of the bag as though the idea had just occurred to him. Then and in 2016, you have to be brain dead if the prospect of a President Hillary Clinton and a Secretary General Bill Clinton doesnt scare the apathy out of you.

How does one becomes secretary-general?  The UN General Assembly votes on a nominee. Any permanent member of the Security Council can veto a candidate before they are put up for a vote in the General Assembly.  In that case another nominee is found.  President Clinton vetoed a second term for Boutros Boutros Galli so Goofy Annan could keep the seat warm. Im pretty sure that neither China nor Russia will veto Barack Taqiyya, or Bill Clinton for that matter. Both are a cinch to get the required votes in the General Assembly. 

The International community understands how much the majority of Americans despise the UN. They know that the only hope of turning Americans around is for the vast propaganda apparatus to sell the UN as mankinds only hope of avoiding nuclear war, global warming, poverty, HIV/AIDS, and God only knows what else.  In order to kickoff a media propaganda campaign like you never thought possible an American secretary-general is absolutely essential.  Every time an American secretary-general utters a word the press will report it around the clock as though he discovered the route to Shangri-la. 

Why not an American secretary-general?     

1. An American secretary-general stands the best chance of moving America closer to accepting a global government. 

2. The UNs Declaration of Human Rights is a blueprint for a global welfare state paid for with taxes levied on the wealth producers in First World countries.  An American secretary-generals knowledge of how Washington works will go a long way towards instituting that welfare state.  

3.  There are a lot of influential Beltway insiders who will help an American secretary-general abolish Americas sovereignty. They include a few Republicans as well as every elected Democrat.

Now, lets return to Toplanskys article which makes one thing clear; Taqiyya the Liar should never be given a United Nations platform to continue doing the things he did as president:*



> If one sets out to destroy the core pillars of a society, to incrementally break down the values of a country, and to dishearten its inhabitants, then Barack Hussein Obama has been a sterling success.
> 
> He is no amateur; he is not a feckless individual who doesn't know what he is doing. His actions are deliberate, and his goals are in direct opposition to the vast majority of the American people. His so-called misdirections are calculated, and his leadership traits are not intended to support America. He knows exactly what he is doing, and far too many people still don't comprehend or want to believe the machinations of this man and his underlying political arc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanders (Jun 4, 2014)

> It was an informal lunch. It wasnt  like an official thing. It was just lunch, the press corps was told.
> 
> Right, just lunch. So what do you suppose they talked about?
> 
> ...



*If you ask me, I would say they talked about cutting Bill out of the loop.*


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jun 4, 2014)

Taqquiya? LOL...


Well, at least the OP got three words right:

"President Hillary Clinton".


Progress, progress....


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 4, 2014)

Flanders said:


> Eileen F. Toplansky&#8217;s fantastic article covers a topic that is of vast importance to every American who is paying attention to Barack Taqiyya&#8217;s true agenda.
> I have to admit that I never thought Taqiyya the Liar was in the running for the top UN job. I knew the Clintons had their eye on the* Secretary General&#8217;s job* for a long time. The Clinton dream has long been President Hillary Clinton and Secretary General Bill Clinton saving the world together.
> 
> installing him as secretary-general was the goal
> ...


A perfect example of 1) the absolute ignorance of the idiots who write/fabricate these articles on wing-nut websites and 2) the even greater ignorance of the idiots who not only swallow this bullshit but are stupid enough to parrot it in a public forum.

That post shows why the Right are called the NO information voters! 
NO permanent member of the Security Council can be president of the UN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flanders (Jun 4, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> NO permanent member of the Security Council can be president of the UN!!!!!!!!!!!



*To edthecynic: Get your fact straight halfwit.  That restriction is only a guideline that will be quickly abandoned  for an American who can be trusted to put the UN before his country. There is no doubt where Clintons first loyalty lies: * 



> It has been talked about in U.N. circles and among the former presidents insiders for more than two years.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> He definitely wants to do it, a Clinton insider is quoted as saying.
> ...



*Now that Taqiyya the Liar is in the hunt, you can bet that he has at least as much support in foreign countries as does Clinton. *


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 4, 2014)

Flanders said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > NO permanent member of the Security Council can be president of the UN!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


And this is why the idiots on the Right-wing websites feel so free to lie, even when caught lying the sheep will make excuses and rationalize the lies into "truth" rather than admit their sources have lied to the stupidity of the sheep!


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 4, 2014)

Flanders said:


> > It was an informal lunch. It wasnt  like an official thing. It was just lunch, the press corps was told.
> >
> > Right, just lunch. So what do you suppose they talked about?
> >
> ...



Notice how the Right can fabricate whole conversations and conspiracies out of something that would never even be considered!


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 4, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > > It was an informal lunch. It wasnt  like an official thing. It was just lunch, the press corps was told.
> ...



Ya your right its plain as day,both the left and right do the same things while blaming the other side of said things,so where does that leave your little partisan rant?


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 4, 2014)

The left insist hillery will be our next pres, fabrication at its best,no difference what so ever.


----------



## Flanders (Jun 4, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> And this is why the idiots on the Right-wing websites feel so free to lie, even when caught lying the sheep will make excuses and rationalize the lies into "truth" rather than admit their sources have lied to the stupidity of the sheep!



*To edthecynic: Every once in a while I enjoy a total imbecile responding to my messages. I often try to assist the saddest of them so they dont look like complete fools. You qualify for my help.  All you have to do is post proof that citizens of a Security Council country cannot become secretary-general.

You might also tell us why Bill Clinton thinks he can become the UNs secretary-general? (I admit that he could become the citizen of another country, but that would defeat the purpose!)

At the risk of overloading your brain, ask yourself if the UN will refuse a citizen from the country that pays the lions share of the bills. Bill Clinton and Barack Taqiyya love the domestic parasite class, think what they can do for International parasites.*



edthecynic said:


> Notice how the Right can fabricate whole conversations and conspiracies out of something that would never even be considered!



*To edthecynic: Try defending the United Nations with more than personal attacks. I cannot prove it, but so many liberals do the same thing on every topic on every message board they must be engaging in a conspiracy.*


----------



## Flanders (Jun 24, 2014)

Flanders said:


> > Obama is doing what Obama said he would do. He is transforming this country into the mold he wants  a weakened America, a demoralized American people, and a vast playground that he can ultimately demolish should he become head of the United Nations.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I never thought Taqiyya the Liar was in the running for the top UN job. I knew the Clintons had their eye on the Secretary Generals job for a long time. The Clinton dream has long been President Hillary Clinton and Secretary General Bill Clinton saving the world together. Barack Taqiyya and the Clintons after the same job triggers a monumental struggle in the dark corners of the New World Order; a struggle the public will never hear about until it is too late.



*Detroit openly demonstrates where the parasites are trying to take the country.  After reading the excerpts imagine how critical it is to the Democrat partys welfare state to put Taqiyya, or Clinton, in as Secretary General:* 



> In March of 2014, the Detroit Water and Sewerage Department (DWSD) announced it would begin cutting off water service for customers at least 60 days overdue or more than $150 behind in their water bill payments. Activists outraged by the decision have taken their case outside the cityall the way to the United Nations.
> 
> *XXXXX*​
> Yet the thousands of families who no longer have access to water, along with those who will shortly follow, has generated a backlash by a coalition of leftist organizations striving for water justice, including the Detroit Peoples Water Board, the Blue Planet Project, the Michigan Welfare Rights Organization and Food & Water Watch. They have submitted a report to Catarina de Albuquerque, the UN Special Rapporteur on the Human Right to Safe Drinking Water and Sanitation, calling on that organization to intervene. What we see is a violation of the human right to water, said Meera Karunananthan, an international campaigner with the Blue Planet Project. The U.S. has international obligations in terms of peoples right to water, and this is a blatant violation of that right. Were hoping the U.N. will put pressure on the federal government and the state of Michigan to do something about it.
> ...



*The closer the global government crowd gets to surrendering Americas sovereignty to the United Nations the more I wonder if Barack Taqiyya made a deal with Putin NOT to veto his nomination for the secretary-generals job:* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsFR8DbSRQE&feature=player_detailpage]Obama open mic slip: 'After my election I have more flexibility' - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Flanders (Apr 7, 2015)

*SECRETARY GENERAL UPDATE
(A MUST READ)*​
*I love this one although I am not holding my breath until a talking head says it on television:*

April 7, 2015
Obama's UN Ambitions
By James Lewis

Articles Obama s UN Ambitions​


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *Barack Taqiyya .... domestic parasite class, .... International parasites.*
> 
> To edthecynic: Try defending the United Nations with more than* personal attacks.*


HYPOCRITE!


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *SECRETARY GENERAL UPDATE
> (A MUST READ)*​
> *I love this one *although I am not holding my breath until a talking head says it on television:
> 
> ...


This is why the NO Information voter is a threat to the future of the USA, even after they were told that no permanent member of the UN Security Counsel can become UN Secretary General, they just continue to lie and lie and lie.

From YOUR own lying link:

Obama’s eyes have always been on the biggest prize in the world, the virtual Presidency of the Planet. ...” to become UN secretary general


----------



## Flanders (Apr 8, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> This is why the NO Information voter is a threat to the future of the USA, even after they were told that no permanent member of the UN Security Counsel can become UN Secretary General, they just continue to lie and lie and lie.



*To edthecynic: Either you are misinformed, or you are trying to sound intelligent. 

There is no hard and fast rule that prevents selecting a secretary-general from among the five permanent nations on the Security Council. The only obstacle is a veto by one or more of the permanent SC members. Had you understood the info in the link you would see that Taqiyya the Liar is laying the groundwork to avoid a veto. No doubt the Clintons would be in a better position if Hillary became president. *



Flanders said:


> Im pretty sure that neither China nor Russia will veto Barack Taqiyya, or Bill Clinton for that matter. Both are a cinch to get the required votes in the General Assembly.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 8, 2015)

Love to see a female President if only to hear how the husband is referred to. "First Man?"


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 8, 2015)

How odd.

I clicked on ":general global topics" but it appears that I landed in "Conspiracy Theories": instead.

Is anybody else having similar problems with site redirection?


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 8, 2015)

Flanders said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the NO Information voter is a threat to the future of the USA, even after they were told that no permanent member of the UN Security Counsel can become UN Secretary General, they just continue to lie and lie and lie.
> ...


I love how the Right have not only arrogantly anointed themselves to speak for ALL Americans, but also for China and Russia too! Not only would any national from the 5 permanent members be vetoed by the other 4, they would never be nominated in the first place. While it is an "informal" rule, it is a rule nonetheless.

"Informal rules influence the selection process. For example, *nationals of permanent members of the Security Council - China, France, Russia, the United Kingdom or the United States - cannot be considered for the post,* as such would invest an unwise amount of leverage over international decisions in one government, notwithstanding the statutory independence of the office."


----------



## Flanders (May 2, 2016)

*This article makes sense in that President Biden would definitely do a quid pro quo: *

"Don't be shocked … if two weeks before the convention, here comes Joe Biden parachuting in and Barack Obama fanning the flames to make it all happen," the former speaker said.​
May 2, 2016
       Clinton Was Never Intended to be the Democrat Nominee
       By Joe Herring

Articles: Clinton Was Never Intended to be the Democrat Nominee​


----------



## Mousterian (Sep 17, 2016)

Shouldn't this all be in the 'WOO-WOOO Conspiracy' thread?


----------

